# tzupdater and jdk16



## Juh924 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello,

I can't find the tzupdater v1.3.34 2010o. (The port jdk16 requires it)

I know I could manage to get it to work without the time zone but I'd like to do a "full" install. So if anyone have this version, could you please share it? (there is only the new one on oracle website (v1.3.35))

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you updated your ports tree lately?

`# portsnap fetch update`

Maybe the openjdk port grabs the latest version of tzupdater?


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 27, 2011)

http://miwibox.org/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_34-2010o.zip


----------



## Juh924 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for the reply.

* Yes i did update my ports tree but still not working. I didn't want to install openjdk because i read that jdk was much more stable.

* Thank you for the link but apparently, it isn't working.

In the meantime i'm trying openjdk7. It is said that it is almost the same as jdk7. Is that true?

Thank you


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm, the link does work for me.


----------



## Juh924 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm I keep having a "404 - Not found" error no matter what browser I use. (IE, firefox, opera)

And openjdk also requires tzupdater.


----------



## Juh924 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, I got it now, here is the link that worked for me: http://i386.miwibox.org/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_34-2010o.zip
Thank you very much.


----------

